# Australia vs. India - Why India WILL WIN



## tech/a (16 January 2008)

- MEDIA RELEASE -
>From the International Cricket Council
For immediate release (especially in India)

The ICC have announced several changes to the playing conditions for the forthcoming 3rd test in Perth between Australia and India. These changes include:
* India must win.
* The umpires shall be nominated by the Indian team. It will be acceptable if reserve Indian players rotate as umpires.

* During the game all appeals shall be referred to the Indian management team and the Indian media contingent prior to any decision being made. (This includes where an Indian player may appear to the naked eye to have been bowled.)

* When the Indian team is batting the boundary rope shall be moved inwards 20 metres.
* Australian bowlers shall bowl under arm.
* India must win.
* Any time Ricky Ponting is on the field he shall be restrained in a full length strait jacket and muzzled.
* Any Australian spin bowler must advise the batsman in advance what type of delivery is going to be bowled.
* At any time Andrew Symons is on the field he must where a gorilla suit and accept any sledging in the light hearted manner that this is intended.

* India must win.
* Harbhajan Singh will be cleared on appeal and be nominated for a Nobel Peace Prize.
* Indian batsman may be permitted to use larger bats.
* Australian batsmen may use a bat every fifth over.
* Australian fieldsman should praise every batting attempt by the Indians by saying "Good shot chaps." Apart from this Australian players are not permitted to speak.

* During the lunch and tea break both teams shall get together and have a cup of tea.
* India must win.

The ICC and the BCCI hope that all Australians will understand these minor changes are intended in the best interest of the game.

The ICC would also like to announce that Steve Bucknor has been appointed as the ICC's new cricketing ambassador to Kazikstan. The ICC wishes Steve all the best in this important, newly created role.

RIP International Cricket


----------



## mayk (16 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*

haha


----------



## derty (16 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*

i am now trying to erase from my mind the image of Steve Bucknor in a pair of Borat bathers.


----------



## PortfolioPlus (16 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*

Leaving the politics aside for a minute...Australia are still good enough to win even with these "minor" changes and on that I'm prepared to bet a genuine downtown Calcutta Chicken Vindaloo!


----------



## Buddy (16 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*

And................

Any appeal from the Australian team must be referred to the Indian captain before uttering any words along the lines of "How is that ,sir?" If the Indian captain declines the appeal, he may say words such as "Go away you silly little monkey".


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*

tech - for mine, 
your provocative intro to this thread completely ignores the facts. 

 Steve Bucknor - Man of the Match - Must Watch 


> 2nd Test: Australia v India
> A Match filled with umpire goof-ups




well for mine - this youtube is indeed a must see. 

Umpires had to be thinking of something else when :-

1. Symonds snicked, ball moves visibly, snick heard in stands - not out ??
2.  Bucknor trusts his naked eye when Symonds is out of his crease.
3.  Ponting snicks and is caught - NOT OUT
4. Third umpire even gets it wrong when Symonds out of crease
5. Lee gets wicket with a noball 
6. wrongly called out for a snick that is impossible
7. ball "caught" after bouncing
8. - simply the principle of asking the fielder did he catch it, when the same man (as a batsman) denies snicking it.  


Furthermore ...
btw, this is how the Indians see the 2nd test. - ending in the comment "win fair" 
 Umpiring Spoof, India vs. Australia Second Test


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*

great summary...

 Ridiculous Umpiring / 2nd Test Sydney



> India should bank on having to get 35 wickets and score 2000 runs to have anu chance of winning the next test






> bad umpiring decisions might be unimportant to the casual spectator.....
> but cricket is what these blokes do for a living -




Bring on the technology (imo)


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*

tech -  in short...
I think your intro and sportsmanship have nothing in common. :bad:


----------



## tech/a (16 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*



2020hindsight said:


> Bring on the technology (imo)




I agree.
Tennis is played twice as fast as it was 30 yrs ago.
Cricket is no different.

Why pussy foot around!
Its replayed 20 times on TV.
Every No ball,Wide,snick,catch,LBW,Stumping,Run out 4,6 and bowling.
We can even let Tait know he's bowling to fast.As we know what speed he's bowing at.

Personally I've never made a wrong decision nor has anyone at home.
So lets get a 6 pack,Lounge and wide screen in the umpires room (No need to go out on the pitch) and stop all this controversy.




> I think your intro and sportsmanship have nothing in common.




Just copied it off of the header on the email I received.
I'm not that clever.
Thought it was funny as did Arwand one of my estimators--an avid Indian Cricket fan and from Bombay.
God we give him Curry!


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*

ahh ok - thanks for the background info.


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*

good discussion - including discussion of the alleged racial slur....

 and the totally Un-Australian "dobbing in " that is required of the captain.

Ponting "It's out of my hands - I've already dobbed you in" 

 Experts Comments about Australia India battle - Must Watch 



> the time has come for Pontings and Kumbles to rethink walking? - help the umpires out a boit ? ( I disagree - personally I'd prefer better technology )



Tony Grieg: "Gilchrist is ahead of his time" ! lol - love it - except I can't see it happening.

This also worth a watch 
"Just to tell you that you've been a fantastic ambassador for Indian cricket .." 

  Kumble Interview Day 5 2nd Test Ind v Aus @ Sydney 2008


----------



## doctorj (16 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*

One thing's for certain - they will lose if they're still focusing as much on the last match as 2020 is.

There's another game on - time to move on!


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*

Interesting point made here - 
"monkey refers to the man's hair - nothing to do with race" 
when you think about it - it's not that crazy a suggestoin 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9-GY62fXU4



doctorj said:


> One thing's for certain - they will lose if they're still focusing as much on the last match as 2020 is.
> 
> There's another game on - time to move on!



lol - trouble is they've lost the series anyway s


----------



## godzillaismad (16 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*



2020hindsight said:


> Interesting point made here -
> 
> lol - trouble is they've lost the series anyway s




Indeed... there's little interest left in the series. Thank god tennis is here!


----------



## doctorj (16 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*



godzillaismad said:


> Indeed... there's little interest left in the series. Thank god tennis is here!




I'm hanging out for a series win to love!  Great entertainment, shame to see India give away a couple of wickets late today.  I wonder if Billy needs to wonder about his job now too...


----------



## cuttlefish (17 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*

Australia didn't win the second test - any independant observer would acknowledge that the umpiring decisions wrecked the game and the outcome was pretty much a non-event.  

For some reason the Australian team still thought it was worth a bit of poncy self congratulatory prancing about and the 'leader' of the team didn't see any need to acknowledge the efforts of India in that match who played an awesome game and would have been in a very different situation had the umpiring been remotely balanced.

But the same 'leader' of the team with a decades old reputation for sledging bar none couldn't hack it when a bit got directed back his way and went running off like a cry baby to the judiciary.


----------



## doctorj (17 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*



cuttlefish said:


> Australia didn't win the second test



Sorry, are we talking about a different series?

http://icc-cricket.yahoo.com/scorecards/auint2122008.html



			
				ICC said:
			
		

> *Australia beat India by 122 runs*
> 
> *Date*: January 02, 2008
> 
> ...



I know it's inconvenient and I conceed the BCCI may take over from the ICC sooner rather than later, but for the time being, I'm pretty sure the Aussies won.


----------



## cuttlefish (17 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*

No we're talking about the same series, and a sportsman knows how to acknowledge the accomplishments of their opponent, and only claims a win or a point when its deserved.

If Ponting was any kind of a man he'd have acknowledged the controversies of the game and shown some civility towards his opponents at the end in his 'victory' speech.  

A gutless leader creates a gutless team and he's not setting an example that I as an Australian want the world to judge me by.  (and these events do affect business relationships in a way that is embarrasing and detrimental to constructive business outcomes as well as personal relationships).


----------



## doctorj (17 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*

And really would him "acknowledging the controversies of the game" as you so eloquently put it, stop the Indian players and fans from whinging? 

It's not up to him to apologise for winning or the mistakes of umpires. India had every chance to draw that game, but in the end lost it through lack of either skill, prepartion, conditioning or luck.

But they did lose. And I certainly won't jump on the fire-Ponting-bandwagon for it.

For the record, I've never known any sportsman worth his salt blame their loss on someone else.  There is always something they individually or as a team could have done better.  When they do everything perfectly but get a few dodgy decisions and lose, _then blame the umpire_.


----------



## cuttlefish (17 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*

Yes - Ricky Ponting, as captain of the Australian team and a representative of my country would have achieved a lot by showing some humility in a game that any independant observer would acknowledge was wracked by significant umpiring controversy that substantially influenced the outcome of the game.  Instead he chose to prance about like an arrogant galah and shamed me as a fellow Australian by his actions.

The public persona of Australian sportsmen translates to a world view of Australians as individuals - and I strongly object to the way this team is representing Australian interests locally and abroad and as stated in my previous post it affects business and personal relationships by creating an unnecessary environment of animosity and distrust.

Ricky behaves like a spoilt, petulant child (throwing bats, claiming catches that aren't catches, crying to 'mum', and prancing about after questionable wins without showing respect for his opponents) and thus is not a great sportsman and this team will not be recognised for their genuine significant achievements under this sort of leadership.  And its also detrimental to the sport overall.

Hopefully he's learnt something from the second test experience and the third test brings a better spirit between the two sides.


----------



## Sean K (17 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*



cuttlefish said:


> Australia didn't win the second test



Rediculous IMO. If the one or two results had have gone the other way who's to say which way the game would have gone. It may have meant Australian won by a greater margin. I'm off for a curry...


----------



## tech/a (17 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*

Get a grip girls.

Aussi's aren't immune to Racial taunts.Indians,Pakistanis,Negro's and Aborigines don't have exclusive racial slander rights.

Aussi's cop it as much as any other race,Role up in India and see the ribbing you get!

Every top sportsman has to bear the brunt of the tall poppy
syndrome.Whether team or individual. 

Voice your opinion "God NO".
This politically correct,don't offend anyone rubbish.

Blouses!
Need Sammy Keckovich to come in and sort it out!


----------



## 2020hindsight (17 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*



cuttlefish said:


> - any independant observer would acknowledge that the umpiring decisions wrecked the game and the outcome was pretty much a non-event. .



 I agree cuttlefish  

tech - tall poppy syndrome? now you leave Ben Cousins out of this
PS I could swear you just made the argument that Ponting was a wimp to dob in Harbhajan


----------



## kgee (17 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*

Man what an absolute beat up
If the scond test had of gone the same way but with all  the bad decisions going in favor of the indians ...I'm pretty sure we would have seen the indians win.
Now we have the media beating up the indians making them look hysterical in wanting the umpires changed
But for all the money in the world I reckon if the scenario was changed as I've suggested (India geting the favourable decisions)...Australia management would do the exact same thing and get new umpires...but of course they'd just put a differrent spin on it- trying to make the firing (or retirement)...of the umpires seem like the most reasonable request in the world... the fact is it was more than reasonable for the Indians to call for the umpires sacking. 
And on that note if the scenario had been reversed and india won- Australian players would have spat the dummy...and probably thrown in some racial insults for god measure


Theres a real arrogance about the general feeling towards Australian cricket and the fact is that India are a lot closer matched to Australia than anyone thinks
-The first test...India was always going to struggle...its the boxin day test you can expect australia to play well...India had barely go their feet on the ground...but they had a real good look at them
-The 2nd test well it could have easily gone the indians way
-Harbijan has the measure of ponting
-There batting line up is awesome and I've heard good things about sehwag
- 3rd test ..Australia has been expected to knock them over easy...india has nearly 300 up...on the first day...in my mind thats a competitive score...

What a beat up


----------



## Bomba (17 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*

Looks like the 3rd test may be a good one. Could go either way after the 1st day.

Im surprised the indians didnt go in with an extra bowler and one less batsman to keep the Turbinator in the match.  

Although Perth is not a spinner friendly pitch, he does have the measure of Ponting as has been mentioned and he has been bowling pretty well in the series.  Plus Irfan Pathan is no mug with the bat, averaging 30 in tests.

Looking forward to the rest of the match.


----------



## Pommiegranite (17 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*



tech/a said:


> Get a grip girls.
> 
> Aussi's aren't immune to Racial taunts.Indians,Pakistanis,Negro's and Aborigines don't have exclusive racial slander rights.
> 
> ...





Not true. Please stop making stuff up. You obviously have never been to a cricket match in India.


----------



## bingk6 (17 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*



cuttlefish said:


> No we're talking about the same series, and a sportsman knows how to acknowledge the accomplishments of their opponent, and only claims a win or a point when its deserved.
> 
> If Ponting was any kind of a man he'd have acknowledged the controversies of the game and shown some civility towards his opponents at the end in his 'victory' speech.
> 
> A gutless leader creates a gutless team and he's not setting an example that I as an Australian want the world to judge me by.  (and these events do affect business relationships in a way that is embarrasing and detrimental to constructive business outcomes as well as personal relationships).




Well Put !!!!


----------



## awg (17 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*

Originally Posted by tech/a  View Post
Get a grip girls.

Aussi's aren't immune to Racial taunts.Indians,Pakistanis,Negro's and Aborigines don't have exclusive racial slander rights.

Aussi's cop it as much as any other race,Role up in India and see the ribbing you get!

Every top sportsman has to bear the brunt of the tall poppy

syndrome.Whether team or individual.

Voice your opinion "God NO".
This politically correct,don't offend anyone rubbish.

Blouses!
Need Sammy Keckovich to come in and sort it out!

Not true. Please stop making stuff up. You obviously have never been to a cricket match in India.
__________________
Bulls make money, Bears make money, Pigs get slaughtered
Reply With Quote
.....................................................................................




Pommiegranite said:


> Not true. Please stop making stuff up. You obviously have never been to a cricket match in India.




.....................................................................................

My 2c worth


I have travelled in India, while I loved it and found excellent hospitality, I did experience attitudes that could be construed as racist on many occasions.

I was not terribly offended though, xenophobia is something of a natural human tendency. You need to rise above it. It is an eye-opener to be treated differently cause of skin color ie "rich whitey"

My wife was on occasion, treated in a way that women would not find agreeable at all in Oz.

I dont think the Indians would have been anywhere near as aggrieved if they had not had defeat thrust upon them by so many poor umpiring decisions, Anil Kumble was at the crease undefeated at the end of the game. The circumstances of the loss would have made him act a lot more furiously than otherwise. 


regards tony


----------



## 2020hindsight (17 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*



2020hindsight said:


> .....this thread completely ignores the facts.
> 
> 1. Symonds snicked, ball moves visibly, snick heard in stands - not out ??
> 2.  Bucknor trusts his naked eye when Symonds is out of his crease.
> ...



well for mine, it's as simple as 1 - 2 - 3
- 4 - 5 - etc to 8.

And let's nt forget that the entire cricketing world ( not just India and Pakistan) voiced their concerns to the ICC and hence the softening of the initial ruling against Harbhajan (spelling?) ( 3 match suspension etc) 

PS That last comment is from an article posted back on another thread. 
There are now multiple threads on this issue ... including some that had to be closed because race somehow muddled the waters - let's not ramp the race card -  please - sheesh.  This is about the competency of umpires, and the rules and their implementation (imo anyway)  

PS lol - I often look at the bottom of the screen for "similar threads" - on this occasion we have "Corruption in Australia" amongst the similar threads


----------



## Buddy (17 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*

Could be right.  Off to a good start - 14 for 3.


----------



## Driver (17 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*

Despite all the talk of "tradition" & what not, I for one, would not be unhappy if either:
a) every player was wired for sound
b) there were more sensitive mics in the wicket area

If they can do it for 20-20, no technical reason it can't be done for other forms of the game. I'm sure there are enough tragics to listen through hours of audio to catch any slights...

AND

Why not ban "appealing" all together? I don't see what positives it brings to the game (or any sport). I mean, it's really another form of our friend Leyton's "C-Mon" - isn't it?


----------



## doctorj (17 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*



Driver said:


> Why not ban "appealing" all together? I don't see what positives it brings to the game (or any sport).



In cricket, you have to ask the umpire to give a batsman out (appeal).  A batsman cannot be out without an appeal.

There may be exceptions, such as "timed out" in 20-20...


----------



## Driver (17 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*

Really? In all these year, I never knew that!

Well, simple solution - just limit the number of players that can appeal - maybe only the captain?


----------



## cuttlefish (17 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*

It'd be a pretty boring game without appeals, they just need some decent umpiring - they've got the technology.


----------



## tech/a (18 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*

Australia now severely depleated.


----------



## shares (18 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*

lol 

Looks like another great Aussie win !!!

India flailing at 5/130, some one should teach them how to bat :


----------



## nioka (18 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*



shares said:


> lol
> 
> Looks like another great Aussie win !!!
> 
> India flailing at 5/130, some one should teach them how to bat :



After yesterday, don't count on it being Ponting & co. as the teachers. They have a long hard grind ahead if they are to win.


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*

Kumble the quiet and polite achiever 

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/01/18/2141265.htm



> ..Anil Kumble...
> 
> When he claimed the wicket of Andrew Symonds today, he became the third member of one of Test cricket's most exclusive clubs, those to have claimed 600 wickets.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*

Another quick comment - 
 gee but the tactics of when to appeal or not to appeal in tennis is a new dimension to the game 

save the appeals for the critical points etc


----------



## Pommiegranite (19 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*



shares said:


> lol
> 
> Looks like another great Aussie win !!!
> 
> India flailing at 5/130, some one should teach them how to bat :




WTF are you talking about? ROTFL!!

Anyways, its good to see the Australian team being good sports. Better losers than winners.


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*



			
				shares said:
			
		

> Looks like another great Aussie win !!!




and the third moral is ....... stay away from Aunty Sharon lol...

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=232424&highlight=sharon#post232424


----------



## doctorj (19 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*



Pommiegranite said:


> WTF are you talking about? ROTFL!!
> 
> Anyways, its good to see the Australian team being good sports. Better losers than winners.



I'm sure the next few days, you'd be able to say the opposite of the indians.

Digs aside, so happy to see them bounce back and put on a good show.  They deserved their win and fought hard the whole match.


----------



## kgee (19 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*

yep congratulations to the Indians maybe now they'll start getting the respect they deserve


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*



pommieg](Aussies were)  Better losers than winners[/QUOTE]

[QUOTE=doctorj said:


> I'm sure the next few days, you'd be able to say the opposite of the indians.




crikey - sure that's called for doc?  slightly ambiguous, but I assume you're saying the indians were bad losers? - or that they'll be bad winners tomorrow (when they weren't today )  

Meanwhle I think we can "move on" from the tone of tech's cut-and-pasted email  ... , satirical , clever, unsportsmanly,  whatever individuals want to call it - 

for instance, I didn't see the perimeter rope moved once. 



> - MEDIA RELEASE -
> >From the International Cricket Council
> For immediate release (especially in India)
> 
> ...


----------



## cuttlefish (19 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*

They're both great sides at the moment - India's played very well this series but Australia's shown quality and dogged determination as well. The Adelaide test will be interesting - good chance either for India to seal it and show that they really are the better team at the moment - or a good chance for Australia to put them back in their place.  Lets hope the umpiring's ok and its another good match.


----------



## doctorj (19 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*



2020hindsight said:


> crikey - sure that's called for doc? slightly ambiguous, but I assume you're saying the indians were bad losers? - or



You're right, it was ambiguous. Let me clarify by saying they (I'm talking the collective Indian Cricket System, but mostly referring to the BCCI) were the worst kinds of losers after the Sydney test. I'm hoping such a magnificant performance as they've just put in will help them put it behind them.


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*



doctorj said:


> You're right, it was ambiguous. Let me clarify by saying they (I'm talking the collective Indian Cricket System, but mostly referring to the BCCI) were the worst kinds of losers after the Sydney test. I'm hoping such a magnificant performance as they've just put in will help them put it behind them.



well I disagree - 
it's all been said so I won't go there again . 

I just wish that Sydney had been a draw.  It would have kept the series alive, and far more in keeping with the true way they have played to date - i.e. probably perfectly matched opponents - dead even (under proper umpiring conditions) -


----------



## doctorj (19 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*

The series (controversies aside) has had everything.  Bring on Adelaide!


----------



## Pommiegranite (19 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*



cuttlefish said:


> They're both great sides at the moment - India's played very well this series but Australia's shown quality and dogged determination as well. The Adelaide test will be interesting - good chance either for India to seal it and show that they really are the better team at the moment - or a good chance for Australia to put them back in their place. Lets hope the umpiring's ok and its another good match.




Victory doesn't make India a better team than Australia. Far from it. Though it does show India do have a killer instinct, and aren't chokers like previous Indian teams.

Also since Warne and McGrath's retirement's, Australia have a MASSIVE hole to fill, as shown in this match.

This match also shows that India have a great future with the ball. Shame it will be counteracted by the retirement of 4 great batsmen in the next 3-4 years.


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*

PS I had to smile when Harbhorjan's appeal against banning was such a public matter, and he didn't play Perth anyway.  

But gee - for  Sewag Mirinda (spelling?)- arguably his replecement ( I could be mistaken) to bowl Gillie around his legs


----------



## cuttlefish (19 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*



			
				Pommiegranite said:
			
		

> Victory doesn't make India a better team than Australia. Far from it. Though it does show India do have a killer instinct, and aren't chokers like previous Indian teams.




fair enough, it'd take more than a few match wins to make the claim India is a better team at the moment, given Australia's track record.  India's certainly been playing well and have some new blood coming through, the likes of Sharma have a lot of talent but I agree they'll have to develop the strength of character to pull it out when the pressures on or things aren't going in their favour and not cave in or be rattled.


----------



## Miner (20 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*

Australia has actually won the match today. It was sheer fluke and just conspiracy that Steve B and Darryl H have been removed from Australian team (I mean umpiring), Perth pitch was not rolled properly as it should have been like all years and bloody Indians really became too smart.

Do not worry we will manage  Bill Bo and Aruf to come  in our team and commence the sledging back and play of course some our natural game to defeat the Indian team


----------



## chops_a_must (20 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*

Good to see the Indians go 2-1 up in the series!

The test proved that the Australian team at the moment are relying on 3 or 4 players at most. The rest are just passengers. It really was another DisaPonting effort.

Arguably Clarke's brain explosion ended up costing Australia the match. Real leadership material there, idiot. I wonder if he will be punished unnecessarily for years to come because of that, ala Martyn. I bet he would be if he was from WA...

And Symonds, you are a complete and total choad. If you want to go out in the media, talking about getting good decisions and getting bad ones, you've got to cop it sweet. Especially when you refuse to walk. After being gifted runs in this series, to dissent is totally unacceptable and he should be ashamed of himself.

But Laxman... I can't remember actually enjoying watching a batsman play as much as I enjoy watching him play. Pure genius. Martyn when he was in form for WA, and not being picked for Australia, is perhaps the only thing that rivals that.


----------



## Flying Fish (20 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*



chops_a_must said:


> Good to see the Indians go 2-1 up in the series!
> 
> The test proved that the Australian team at the moment are relying on 3 or 4 players at most. The rest are just passengers. It really was another DisaPonting effort.
> 
> ...




Really? The tailed wagged well and if Symonds had not been given out on that dodgy piece of Umpiring I reckon the Indians would have been vindaloo. 
But aside from that at least we will have an exciting match at Adelaide. Bring it on a last some decent opposition!!!
Well done India!!


----------



## chops_a_must (20 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*



Flying Fish said:


> Really? The tailed wagged well and if Symonds had not been given out on that dodgy piece of Umpiring I reckon the Indians would have been vindaloo.
> But aside from that at least we will have an exciting match at Adelaide. Bring it on a last some decent opposition!!!
> Well done India!!




You've got to admit that in full speed, Symond's decision looked dead plum. You could say the same about Tendulkar's decision in the first innings... At least the bad decisions evened out this time I feel, and weren't as numerous.


----------



## Flying Fish (20 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*



chops_a_must said:


> You've got to admit that in full speed, Symond's decision looked dead plum. You could say the same about Tendulkar's decision in the first innings... At least the bad decisions evened out this time I feel, and weren't as numerous.




True. Can't wait for Adelaide!!


----------



## Miner (21 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*



Flying Fish said:


> Really? The tailed wagged well and if Symonds had not been given out on that dodgy piece of Umpiring I reckon the Indians would have been vindaloo.
> But aside from that at least we will have an exciting match at Adelaide. Bring it on a last some decent opposition!!!
> Well done India!!




You are dead right Flying Fish. The decision of Symmond was totally incorrect and some one already pointed out that Tendulkar was wrongly out as well. Ironically most of the times the LBW went against him . Probably his height created disillusion with the umpires. 
But end of the day Indians did not turn out to be vindaloos but Flying *Fish* you woudl agree that it was a good cricket for the people who pays the money and Aussies were turned out to be *Fish* without any Chips.


----------



## Buddy (30 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*

I wanted to post my comment on the other thread about "sacking Ricky Ponting" but couldn't, because it was closed by Prawn.  Too many of you bozos  abusing each other, so it was closed.

Anyway... there were a couple of you punters really getting stuck into the Australian Cricket team.  I guess you are happy now that you have cut them down to size. And of course now we have the G.G. doing it. Having said that, some of the criticism against the Australians did have some basis but some people just went too far and were not balanced in their criticism.  If the Australian are really that bad, then the Indians are grovelling in the dirt. Their shameful behaviour of recent times http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,25197,23130211-601,00.html makes the aussie cricketers look like gentlemen. Interesting to see that even Peter Roebuck has tempered his criticism of the Australian cricket team, and almost suggests that Ponting has learnt something positive from all this.  But the ICC should have called their bluff and let them bugger off like the petulant children they are. And what about the ICC - bunch of lame duck they are, obviously subservient to the BCCI, who, also in Peter Roebuck's words "..... liaison with the thieves and thugs running Zimbabwean cricket".

All I can say is - What is 11 bus drivers dressed in white? Why, the Indian cricket team of course.

I believe (hope) the Australian cricketers have learnt some important lessons from all this and will probably (hopefully) come out of this wiser and stronger. But I doubt the same of the Indian team, and particularly the BCCI.

I support  :aus: .


----------



## Maliq (30 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*



Buddy said:


> I wanted to post my comment on the other thread about "sacking Ricky Ponting" but couldn't, because it was closed by Prawn.  Too many of you bozos  abusing each other, so it was closed.
> 
> Anyway... there were a couple of you punters really getting stuck into the Australian Cricket team.  I guess you are happy now that you have cut them down to size. And of course now we have the G.G. doing it. Having said that, some of the criticism against the Australians did have some basis but some people just went too far and were not balanced in their criticism.  If the Australian are really that bad, then the Indians are grovelling in the dirt. Their shameful behaviour of recent times http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,25197,23130211-601,00.html makes the aussie cricketers look like gentlemen. Interesting to see that even Peter Roebuck has tempered his criticism of the Australian cricket team, and almost suggests that Ponting has learnt something positive from all this.  But the ICC should have called their bluff and let them bugger off like the petulant children they are. And what about the ICC - bunch of lame duck they are, obviously subservient to the BCCI, who, also in Peter Roebuck's words "..... liaison with the thieves and thugs running Zimbabwean cricket".
> 
> ...





Yeah well what did u expect buddy?? don't be so ignorant.
Who do u think pays for all the Aussie players LCD's and Plasmas, and their mansions. The BCCI ofcourse.

So u just gotta bend over and take it where u like it.

And i hope the Australian players have learned something after Sydney. But i seriously doubt it, this will all blow over after this series. Change needs to start at the top with Ponting. I am not calling for change in leadership but a change in his attitude, which will then rub off on some of his team mates. But they probably just had a few beers and just laughed off these concerns during their meeting.

India wins series 2-1

Bring on the one-dayers.


----------



## doctorj (30 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*



Maliq said:


> Who do u think pays for all the Aussie players LCD's and Plasmas, and their mansions. The BCCI ofcourse.



And that gives them the excuse to manipulate the rules, hold the game to randsom and make sure their players get special treatment?  



Maliq said:


> And i hope the Australian players have learned something after Sydney.



I bet they did.  They learned they're still the best cricket team in the world, despite losing 4 of their best players.  They also learned that the Indian team are chokers and that some of them can't tell left from right.  And they learnt that some of the players and the BCCI are immature sooks.  Oh and the indian media contingent are arrogent tnucs.



Maliq said:


> Change needs to start at the top with Ponting.



 Perhaps we can get rid of Ponting and all our other world class crickets that are clearly better than any of the billion odd people in india so they have a chance of winning next time?  People bagging Ponting has nothing to do with their judgement of his political acumen, just that he's better AND he doesn't cowtow to the BCCI.



Maliq said:


> India wins series 2-1



Time to update the meds...


----------



## Maliq (30 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*



doctorj said:


> And that gives them the excuse to manipulate the rules, hold the game to randsom and make sure their players get special treatment?




Hey that's how the world works, money makes the world go around Doc.  U should know that, otherwise u be in Somalia with the red cross or something.



doctorj said:


> I bet they did.  They learned they're still the best cricket team in the world, despite losing 4 of their best players.  They also learned that the Indian team are chokers and that some of them can't tell left from right.  And they learnt that some of the players and the BCCI are immature sooks.  Oh and the indian media contingent are arrogent tnucs.




Yeah i will give that they are the best team. Just cause India came over here and almost won the series doesn't make them better. But don't get ahead of urself doctor, u lost 4 of ur best players, but u also promoted two umpires into ur ranks buddy. I will take those two umpires over 4 of ur best players anyday. Common i know u wanna reach deep down and pull out India wins series 2-1 too.



doctorj said:


> Perhaps we can get rid of Ponting and all our other world class crickets that are clearly better than any of the billion odd people in india so they have a chance of winning next time?  People bagging Ponting has nothing to do with their judgement of his political acumen, just that he's better AND he doesn't cowtow to the BCCI.




Put on ur glasses and pull ur Stethoscope out ur tnuc and get ur facts straight. I never asked to replace Ponting, the guy just won 16 straight tests. Great batsman, and lets just leave it at that. Yeah give me ur number Doc, i will get those special pills soon.

Flying Fish ur a champ buddy


----------



## doctorj (30 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*



Maliq said:


> Hey that's how the world works, money makes the world go around Doc. U should know that, otherwise u be in Somalia with the red cross or something.



It seems you and Bush are of the same school of thought.



Maliq said:


> I will take those two umpires over 4 of ur best players anyday.



It's typical of people that aren't big enough to address their own deficiencies to blame someone else - it's so much easier!  In sport, it's always the umpire and frankly, is pretty poor.  When there are no dropped catches, no bad balls and no poor shots, then you can have a crack at the umpires.  Until then, the time is better spent in the nets.


----------



## Maliq (30 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*



doctorj said:


> It seems you and Bush are of the same school of thought.




Whose bush are we talking about here. Look mate i don't know ur sister or ur mother that well. 



doctorj said:


> It's typical of people that aren't big enough to address their own deficiencies to blame someone else - it's so much easier!  In sport, it's always the umpire and frankly, is pretty poor.  When there are no dropped catches, no bad balls and no poor shots, then you can have a crack at the umpires.  Until then, the time is better spent in the nets.




own deficiencies?? u calling me a retard doc?? 
Thats what them special pills are for doc. So can u arrange something or not??


----------



## mexican (30 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*

Come on guy's being a bit harsh.
India had to think of some  excuse so their houses and their cardboard cut outs were intact when they got home!


----------



## Maliq (30 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*



mexican said:


> Come on guy's being a bit harsh.
> India had to think of some  excuse so their houses and their cardboard cut outs were intact when they got home!




Yeah thats why they were burning effergies of Buknor and Ponting, and not of the Indian Players. Good one Mexican. Go make some nachos.


----------



## Kauri (30 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*



Maliq said:


> Whose bush are we talking about here. Look mate i don't know ur sister or ur mother that well.




  Watch out Doc... next thing you know he'll be calling you a monkey..  
Cheers.
         Chimp


----------



## Maliq (30 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*



mexican said:


> Come on guy's being a bit harsh.
> India had to think of some  excuse so their houses and their cardboard cut outs were intact when they got home!




Cardboard cur outs?? Hey India's drinks boy probably makes more than Aussie players. And Mexican stop ramping, u need back up ur comments with some statistics and research. Try finding out how much Sachin makes and how much Australian players make. So PLEASE STOP ramping without some cold hard facts, this is a moderated forum.


----------



## Maliq (30 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*



Kauri said:


> Watch out Doc... next thing you know he'll be calling you a monkey..
> Cheers.
> Chimp




No Kauri i will not do such a thing, Doc has already called our players bus drivers, I refuse to stoop to such a level. :


----------



## Kauri (30 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*



Maliq said:


> Whose bush are we talking about here. Look mate i don't know ur sister or ur mother that well.






Maliq said:


> No Kauri i will not do such a thing, Doc has already called our players bus drivers, *I refuse to stoop to such a level*. :





 Glad to hear it..  :bonk:  

xxxx
xxxxxxxxKauri


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*

Well I agree with buddy to the extent that Roebuck's article was excellent.
Once the Indians had their second court hearing / appeal or whatever, they should have agreed to "live with the judges decision" . Talk of flying home became excessive. 

Who knows, with all the mixed messages etc etc - perhaps they'll deny they actually would have gone home.

Hey- in the end it's worked out well - everyone knows the rules clearly - no racial stuff will be tolerated - the games continue - even the fact that umpiring will probably be scrutinised much better in future - arguably the wisdom of Solomon  



> India's conduct was deplorable. That the Australians have been carrying on like pork chops for years was no excuse.




PS I still feel that the umpiring was atrocious in the second test - and OBVIOUSLY that will flavour how people talk to each other. 

http://www.smh.com.au/news/cricket/...this-sorry-saga/2008/01/29/1201369135071.html



> What price justice after this sorry saga?
> Email Printer friendly version Normal font Large font Peter Roebuck
> January 30, 2008
> 
> ...


----------



## doctorj (30 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*



Maliq said:


> Doc has already called our players bus drivers, I refuse to stoop to such a level. :



Must be the meds again - the same ones that has you thinking India won 2-1.  I haven't said a thing about bus drivers.


Maliq said:


> this is a moderated forum.



Damn straight, and with comments like this, you're pushing it.


Maliq said:


> Good one Mexican. Go make some nachos.






Maliq said:


> Cardboard cur outs?? Hey India's drinks boy probably makes more than Aussie players.



Doesn't make them any better cricketers


----------



## mexican (30 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*



Maliq said:


> Cardboard cur outs?? Hey India's drinks boy probably makes more than Aussie players. And Mexican stop ramping, u need back up ur comments with some statistics and research. Try finding out how much Sachin makes and how much Australian players make. So PLEASE STOP ramping without some cold hard facts, this is a moderated forum.




WHAT???????????????????? You missed the joke pal!
I will give you a cold hard fact:
Australia 2 India 1


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*

Lions 6 , Christians nil 

but who had the clear conscience? 

"Best and Fairest Award goes to the Lion who looked at the scrawney offerings, -  then lept over the fence, and ate Nero (who was filling in for third umpire)  "


----------



## Maliq (31 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*



doctorj said:


> Must be the meds again - the same ones that has you thinking India won 2-1.  I haven't said a thing about bus drivers.




Sorry Doc, my fault misquoted u there. [/QUOTE]

Damn straight, and with comments like this, you're pushing it.

Common now that was joke, Mexican's make good tortilla's too.




doctorj said:


> Doesn't make them any better cricketers




Hey that was in response to the cardboard cutouts comment. Ur the only talking about who the better criceters are. 

Mate we again back where we started, India gave Aussie's a good contest on their own soil. And if it wasn't for some dodgy umpiring, the outcome would have been different. 

So can u tell me from deep down in ur heart that Australia was the better team in this series, without a shadow of a doubt while taking into consideration the dodgy umpiring?


Totally agree with u 2020 hindsight. Except being called a Bast@rd, is much worse then being called a monkey, if u take the cultural differences into account. I been playing cricket now for 12 years and trust me i have heard much worse than that, and i am sure whatever was said is pretty lame compared to what's been said in the past. 

Cricket's a man's game, and Ponting shouldn't have gone bit#hing like a little HoE to the umpires. Ponting got himself in this mess, if u gonna ban bhajji, ban hoggy too.


----------



## mexican (31 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*

It would have been a good series to watch with the likes of Sachin and Hayden but all this saga really did take the shine away from it.
There has been many bad umpiring decisions that might of had a different outcome on a series or match, in India, South Africa and so on but you take it on the chin and get on with it . You take the good with the bad. Anyone who has played cricket knows that.
Australia's response to the monkey saga is laughable, the top sledges in the game complaining about that!
Both India and Australia should take something from this and thats stop being a bunch of cry babies and marshmellows and HARDEN THE ^&*( UP!
Lets just get on with the game both teams have a good enough side to make a hard fought contest without all this  crap.


----------



## 2020hindsight (31 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*



Maliq said:


> 1. Except being called a Bast@rd, is much worse then being called a monkey, if u take the cultural differences into account.
> 
> 2. I been playing cricket now for 12 years and trust me i have heard much worse than that, and i am sure whatever was said is pretty lame compared to what's been said in the past.



1. good point - and vice versa I guess - insult depends on which ear is being beheld.

2. I remember the days when the comments from the hill were educational - for a sailor.  

a mild one from memory ( gotta be done at 200 dB this ) :-" you can't bat you can't bowl you can't field - whattya do , f*** the selector's daughter !!??"


----------



## Pommiegranite (31 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*

My relatives in Punjab, India are laughing at the whole affair as they are convinced as to what Harb said.

In Punjabi, possibly the most common curse phrase is "Teri Mahn Dhee ......"
It means "Your mother's ...." Generally Punjabi's fill in the rest with a bodypart or can leave it just as "Mahn Dhee"

I agree and believe that this is more likely as to what was said. My father to this day ususes these words habitually even when cursing things such as a dropped hammer.

If none of you believe me, ask the next turbaned person you see, but make sure you're also wearing a crash helmet.:


----------



## Aussiejeff (31 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*

According to an ABC radio sports report this morning, the judge in the case was also NOT HAPPY with Simmo's attitude at all. In fact, he says that Simmo probably started the whole episode by needlessly calling into question a harmless remark Singh made to Brett Lee - apparently Singh remarked something along the lines of "Good ball" and patted Lee on the backside after Lee had bowled a great delivery to him.

This evidence seems to show that Simmo was looking for a verbal stoush.... and needs to pull his head in as well for the rest of his cricketing career. Having let Pandora out of her Box big-time, the Aussies (and all international cricketers for that matter) will be under INTENSE media scrutiny for a long, long time. Every word will be analysed by headline hunters looking for a *sniff* of scandal.

The G-G is right to say he is saddened by the loss of decency in Australian cricketer's attitudes. In the past I have played cricket at "A" grade club level and coached juniors for some years. I used to regard the on-field behaviour of cricketers at all levels in the same light as golfers - ie light years ahead of the behaviour of footballers. Sadly, now even our international cricketers seem to be descending towards the footballer's attitude level, leaving the relatively benign sportmanship shown by most international golfers in a class of their own. 

Sigh... 



AJ


----------



## Buddy (31 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*

I think this is the last I am going to say on this matter.  And I did pick it (earlier post) in the 3rd test when Australia was 14 for 3.  Why can't I pick my shares as well as that, eh? 

Aussiejeff sums it up pretty well in my opinion. Whilst some improvement in behaviour, both on and off the field is seen necessary, let's remember that cricket is not really a "gentlemens game", it is a game played by strict rules. And players have always pushed the boundaries of the rules. Here is an interesting summary of that.... http://www.theage.com.au/news/opinion/cricket-is-no-gentlemens-game/2008/01/15/1200159445892.html.   And if you want to analyse what has been going on, there have not been any breaches of "bat and ball rules", moreso the "mouth rules" - least thats the way I see it.  Lesson for us all there - be careful about what comes out of your mouth. But nothing wrong with a bit of sledging as long as it is given with good humour and taken with good humour.

And an :topic comment. Isnt it amazing how many golfers cannot count?  And if I may be permitted a bit of mild sledging  - there seems to be a few Indian commentators that cant count.  2 to 1 in Autralia's favour if I remember correctly.

Anyway, if you think some of the comments on this forum have been a bit heated have a look at this.... http://blogs.theaustralian.news.com.au/peterlalor/index.php/theaustralian/comments/obscene_attempt_to_twist_the_truth.  And these guys have a :nuke: and we dont.  Hey fellas, it's just a game! Get over it! If I get abusive replies to this post, dont expect me to take the bait. I'm over it!


----------



## Miner (31 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*



Maliq said:


> No Kauri i will not do such a thing, Doc has already called our players bus drivers, I refuse to stoop to such a level. :




Do not worry
Doctor J is a moderator too so he would get away with his comments. 
At least the bus drivers have not arrived by ship with shackles !!!!.


----------



## doctorj (31 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*



Miner said:


> Do not worry
> Doctor J is a moderator too so he would get away with his comments.
> At least the bus drivers have not arrived by ship with shackles !!!!.



Another Indian chap that needs to adjust his meds I think.  I never said anything about bus drivers.   Try rereading the thread champ.

I did say that the BCCI and perhaps some of the Indian team were very bad sports.  Chartering a plane to have it on standby if Harbijan (*sp) was found guilty is all the evidence I need.

Boo hoo.


----------



## 2020hindsight (31 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*

I was disappointed to see Ricky Ponting continuing the argument that "we were right" and that Symonds was entitled to feel aggrieved. 

When the judge made it clear that Symonds was more than 50% responsible for starting it. 

Gee whatever happened to sportsmanship.


----------



## Miner (31 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*



Maliq said:


> *Whose bush are we talking about here. Look mate i don't know ur sister or ur mother that well. *
> 
> Dear Maliq
> 
> ...


----------



## doctorj (31 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*



2020hindsight said:


> When the judge made it clear that Symonds was more than 50% responsible for starting it.



Maybe he did start it - but when does 'starting it' make a racist attack acceptable?

He was not found guilty of it because it came down to Symonds word vs his.  Not because it was proven he didn't say it.  Ricky is doing the right thing by standing by his team mate.  Why would Symonds lie???

If he was found not guilty for insufficient evidence, I have no problem with it.  That's fair.  If he was found not guilty because of blackmail and political pressure then I have a problem with it.


----------



## 2020hindsight (31 January 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*

not certain it was "monkey" or " your mother is a .. (rest unsaid)"

But I notice the judge is disappointed in Harb - having a past record.
And everyone disappointed in everyone else etc etc.

I still understand that it was clear that Andrew Symonds initiated it by reacting to Harb innocently touching Lee on backside with bat - with an aggressive comment (i.e. by AS). 

ALL SO BLUDY TRIVIAL SHEESH

c'mon Ricky - move on.


----------



## Pommiegranite (1 February 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*



doctorj said:


> Another Indian chap that needs to adjust his meds I think. I never said anything about bus drivers. Try rereading the thread champ.
> 
> I did say that the BCCI and perhaps some of the Indian team were very bad sports. <b>Chartering a plane to have it on standby if Harbijan (*sp) was found guilty is all the evidence I need.</b>
> 
> Boo hoo.




Evidence? Where? Please tell us you're not taking biased media reports as 'evidence'.

What I find very funny is that now that the roles are reversed and Tendulkar's word has instead been taken over Ponting's, it is now the Aussies who whinging.

I'm glad to see the 'custodians of the game' getting a reality check about how well respected their 'word' actually is.

This whole affair was basically a mishearing which the Australians won't buy, as it would make them look like a bunch of idiots.

If I was the BCCI, I would be demanding an apology from Ponting, or threaten to go home. Now that *would* be funny.


----------



## doctorj (1 February 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*



Pommiegranite said:


> If I was the BCCI, I would be demanding an apology from Ponting, or threaten to go home. Now that *would* be funny.



And true to form.

The death of test match cricket.


----------



## Maliq (1 February 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*



doctorj said:


> Maybe he did start it - but when does 'starting it' make a racist attack acceptable?
> 
> He was not found guilty of it because it came down to Symonds word vs his.  Not because it was proven he didn't say it.  Ricky is doing the right thing by standing by his team mate.  Why would Symonds lie???
> 
> If he was found not guilty for insufficient evidence, I have no problem with it.  That's fair.  If he was found not guilty because of blackmail and political pressure then I have a problem with it.




What racist comments are we talking about here??? Symonds couldn't even be sure if what bhajji said was the word "monkey" or tere "ma ki" (which translates into ur mothers!!!!). Whats the difference if hoggy calls everybody a bastard and  bhajji says tere ma ki. 

Why would Symonds LIE??? we not talking about anyone lying, just that Symonds is a stupid and childish. And Ponting's got his head so far up his ASS, that he took this up the umpires during the middle of the game when they weren't even sure whether what bhajji said was the word "monkey" or in hindi.

Shame on Ponting and his team for bringing the game into disrepute.


----------



## Maliq (1 February 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*



Miner said:


> Maliq said:
> 
> 
> > *Whose bush are we talking about here. Look mate i don't know ur sister or ur mother that well. *
> ...


----------



## doctorj (1 February 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*



Cricinfo]Malcolm Speed said:


> What racist comments are we talking about here??? Symonds couldn't even be sure if what bhajji said was the word "monkey" or tere "ma ki" (which translates into ur mothers!!!!). Whats the difference if hoggy calls everybody a bastard and bhajji says tere ma ki.



What a load of bollocks.  First HarbLucky_Countryan said nothing, then he was calling Symonds a monkey as a compliment and now he was saying something else altogther.  Pull the other one.  I get that there was no evidence, so the BCCI can claim anything they want and are clearly taking advantage of it.  If he really was called a "ma ki", he would have apologised for the confusion straight away and explained it.  Instead they denied it.  The cricketing community didn't come down in the last shower.



Maliq said:


> Why would Symonds LIE??? we not talking about anyone lying, just that Symonds is a stupid and childish. And Ponting's got his head so far up his ASS, that he took this up the umpires during the middle of the game when they weren't even sure whether what bhajji said was the word "monkey" or in hindi.



After the last racism debacle, both teams were instructed by the match referee to report all racist comments.  Symonds was the victim of a racist attack and per the rules Ponting informed the officials. Sucks to be caught out huh?  You can't take the high moral ground on this one.



Maliq said:


> Shame on Ponting and his team for bringing the game into disrepute.



Sorry, the only ones bringing the game into disrepute are the BCCI and their cohorts.

And lets not forget, HarbLucky_Countryan has a history of exceedingly poor behaviour.
1998 - fined and reprimanded by South African match referee Peter van der Merwe for a breach of the players' code of conduct. 
2000 - expelled from India's national cricket academy on disciplinary grounds
2001 - fined for dissent and attempting to intimidate umpires in South Africa
2003 - fined for abuse of umpires
2005 - fined for breach of players' code of conduct playing South Africa
2007 - escaped punishment abusive exchange with England's Kevin Pietersen when Harbhajan refused to budge after being bowled in a one-dayer last year.
2008 - found guilty of racially abusing Andrew Symonds, subsequently found guilty of a lesser charge on appeal.


----------



## Happy (1 February 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*

Not happy and not watching tonight.

This head gear of his, got some religious significance?


----------



## rustyheela (1 February 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*

5 /34 @ 7.39, win, HaHA!!!


----------



## rustyheela (1 February 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*

5 /34 @ 7.39, win, HaHA!!!


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 February 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*

Looks like we're in for a game of 2010 

Thought for the day 
 do we open with Gillie
 or , given that its a walkover, give the new blood a bat  (David Hussey etc) ?. 

PS  I reckon it's great to have the radio on - ABC - commentary by Kerry O'Brien and Hasha 
Hell he's a funny man that Skull lol.


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 February 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*

The captain of a team says to the Umpire, "My players want to know if there is a penalty for thinking." The Umpire says, "No." The captain says, "Well we think you're an asshole, then." 
........
At the interval, everybody rushed to the bar, where local publican had thoughtfully provided a case of light ale. Unfortunately, the ale was off and halfway through the second innings, everyone was so ill that they abandoned the match. It was a case of bad light stopping play.


----------



## Maliq (1 February 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*

DOC u in ur own little dreamland buddy. U been poppin too many of them prescription pills eh...



doctorj said:


> After the last racism debacle, both teams were instructed by the match referee to report all racist comments. Symonds was the victim of a racist attack and per the rules Ponting informed the officials. ???




U serious??  Wake up from ur little haze. 

SYMONDS sat down at the hearing and wasn’t even sure what bhajji said. KNOCK KNOCK anybody home in that head of urs.

Why do I get the feeling I am just repeating something I just posted earlier.



doctorj said:


> Sucks to be caught out huh?



HaHa, that’s funny. If I recall the only one caught out from this hearing is Symonds and Ponting. Read my last sentence again, again, again, and AGAIN before u reply to this.



doctorj said:


> I get that there was no evidence, so the BCCI can claim anything they want and are clearly taking advantage of it.




Why u keep bringing BCCI into this, forget about BCCI. Don’t even need to involve them, when Symmo isn’t sure as to what was said.  The only one claiming anything was SYMONDS & Ponting. They couldn’t even back these claims at the hearing. 



doctorj said:


> If he really was called a "ma ki", he would have apologised for the confusion straight away and explained it. Instead they denied it.




Buddy trust me u don’t need to apologize for saying “ma ki” on the cricket field. Hoggy would testify to that.

Bhajji should have walked free.

Denied it?? 
The only thing indian’s been denying ever since this whole thing started is the use of word “Monkey”. Sachin was down the other end, and IF I MAY QUOTE u POMMIEGRANITE “What I find very funny is that now that the roles are reversed and Tendulkar's word has instead been taken over Ponting's, it is now the Aussies who whinging".

As to avoiding the confusion – isn’t that what Sachin was doing at the crease when he was shaking his head and talking to the umpy's, and isn’t that what Kumble tried doing after the day’s play???

THe conversation would have gone something like this:

Ponting: Harbhajan called Symonds a MONKEY

Kumble: No Ricky ur mistaken he said tere “ma ki” (Kumbe pulls out a hindi to English dictionary under the M section, Ponting’s face goes red)  

Ponting: Boohoo…. hooohoo… booo….. hooohoo…. Starts jumping up and down on the couch shouting: no he said monkey, ur going to court.

Kumble: cya in court Muna (child).

Harbhajan’s history?? U SERIOUS I can get u pages and pages of Australian playrs bad behaviour.

Catchphrase of the day is: “WHINGING AUSSIES”


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 February 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*

Two old cricketers were talking in the club.
'What was your highest score?' 'A hundred and ten not out.'
'Mine was a hundred and twenty not out'.

'And what was the most number of wickets you took?'.
'Oh, no. This time you go first.'


----------



## doctorj (2 February 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*



Maliq said:


> DOC u in ur own little dreamland buddy.



Along with most of the Indian cricket team by the looks of it the way they played tonight.

I wonder if they had a plane on standby tonight in case they lost or HarbLucky_Countryan broke a nail.


----------



## agro (2 February 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*

did anyone else think that last nights game was staged?

i mean come on this score was too good to be true and whats with 2 indian players going to catch the same ball?? (nothing suss)?

anyhow, since the controversy i don't think they are playing fair and is most certainly match fixed

what u think?


----------



## nomore4s (2 February 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*



agro said:


> did anyone else think that last nights game was staged?
> 
> i mean come on this score was too good to be true and whats with 2 indian players going to catch the same ball?? (nothing suss)?
> 
> ...




Your kidding aren't you

After all the carry on there is no way the Idians would have thrown that match. And why bother?


----------



## agro (2 February 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*



nomore4s said:


> Your kidding aren't you
> 
> After all the carry on there is no way the Idians would have thrown that match. And why bother?




ok i'll withdraw my comments..

well india got smashed under a 'too good to be true' situation
(crowd, fireworks, band) following controversy

but it's a bit suss that pointing and thandulker/ganguli (sp) were omitted...


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 February 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*

agro, you reminded me of that song the kids sing ...
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=254268&highlight=ganguly#post254268

Apparently the Indians have sent Ganguly etc home and brought on the short game specialists. (think I'm right - just quoting the missus who knows these things).  This song to farewell him from our shores with thanks .  

"Bring Ganguly gooly gooly gooly back back 
we're in goo we're in goo,,
Bring ..."  etc 

and this ABC article from two - oops three weeks ago (gee time flies  - 10 and a half months to Xmas ) 
http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/01/11/2136878.htm


> Ganguly admits unlikely admiration of Aust spirit
> Posted Fri Jan 11, 2008 5:47pm AEDT
> Updated Fri Jan 11, 2008 6:52pm AEDT
> Indian batsman Sourav Ganguly says he disagrees with former Australian players who say the current team was disrespectful to the spirit of the game during the second Test in Sydney.
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 February 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*

Good article by Dileep Premachandran 



> *The behaviour on both sides has been appalling and immature.* The Indian side could do with being less emotional and more rational, but an Australian team labelled "morons" by one of Bradman's Invincibles also needs to take a long, hard look at itself. Saying no to inflammatory ghosted columns might be a good place to start





http://www.abc.net.au/unleashed/stories/s2152094.htm


> Creating a villain
> 
> In another age, *Andrew Symonds might have been a Viv Richards-like icon in India.* Crowds there troop in for matches with the Kurt Cobain mantra, 'Here we are now, entertain us', on their lips, and few do that better in one-day cricket than Symonds, *who shares the same Caribbean heritage as the man they called The King*. Sadly though, Symonds took one wrong turn and ended up India's Most Hated instead.
> 
> ...




As usual things don't happen in isolation...  Just like jokes, the ultimate farces also seem to need timing   


> A bit of perspective first. Five months earlier, Symonds had played his part as Australia won a third consecutive World Cup in the Caribbean. India, one of those expected to challenge them, *bombed out against Bangladesh in the first round, having been coached by Greg Chappell, an Australian legend*
> 
> No-hopers when they went to South Africa, MS Dhoni and his men beat England, South Africa, Australia and Pakistan to win the title. It may not have been the 50-over trophy, but it was still something to savour for a nation starved of success. Symonds' comments were akin to telling a curvaceous woman that she really shouldn't wear that dress, and they sparked a furore.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bushman (2 February 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*

20/20 cricket is a farce. The game i watched last night was the worst game of cricket I have ever seen. Why do people enjoy this muck? 

India were 4/20 odd after 5 overs. Apart from Sehwag's run out, all were extraordinarily poor cricket shots. Yet the Channel 9 commentators were lauding Australia's excellent bowling. Reckon I would have had chance with my slow mediums as they all tried to hit the cover off the ball on a slow pitch. 

Test cricket is 100 times more gratifying. 20/20 games are usually over within the first 5 overs. Bollocks! 

And yes I realise I don't have to watch...


----------



## nomore4s (2 February 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*



Bushman said:


> 20/20 cricket is a farce. The game i watched last night was the worst game of cricket I have ever seen. Why do people enjoy this muck?
> 
> India were 4/20 odd after 5 overs. Apart from Sehwag's run out, all were extraordinarily poor cricket shots. Yet the Channel 9 commentators were lauding Australia's excellent bowling. Reckon I would have had chance with my slow mediums as they all tried to hit the cover off the ball on a slow pitch.
> 
> ...




lol, I agree to a certain extent, too much luck involved imo, a bit hit or miss if you like, I haven't seen many 20/20 games that were actually really exciting to watch.

I think they should extend the 20/20 format to 2 innings of 20 overs for each team, this might make things more interesting. Last night for instance, instead of India just throwing wickets away in the chase for quick runs they would have tried to make a few more "sedate" runs to give themselves a chance in the 2nd dig, also Aust innings would have been alot more interesting.
It would extend games like last night out so spectators get thier moneys worth, would have felt ripped off last night if I was there.


----------



## agro (2 February 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*



Bushman said:


> 20/20 cricket is a farce. The game i watched last night was the worst game of cricket I have ever seen. Why do people enjoy this muck?
> 
> India were 4/20 odd after 5 overs. Apart from Sehwag's run out, all were extraordinarily poor cricket shots. Yet the Channel 9 commentators were lauding Australia's excellent bowling. Reckon I would have had chance with my slow mediums as they all tried to hit the cover off the ball on a slow pitch.
> 
> ...




i prefer 20/20 personally..

it's much faster and usually in the time period of a soccer or football match and exciting

i just find test matches very dull, unless your lying on the couch like a potato with a beer on a hot day


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 February 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*



nomore4s said:


> I think they should extend the 20/20 format to 2 innings of 20 overs for each team, this might make things more interesting.
> 
> ..It would extend games like last night out so spectators get thier moneys worth, would have felt ripped off last night if I was there.



100% agree nomores - except perhaps two innings of 15? whatever.  But at least two bats each. 

btw When Gilie retires, they'll probably call it "nomore 6s" lol

IMO More fitting for the available time for pressure living 21st centurians than the 5 day tests from some bygone days of the East India Company on the green with the servants peddling the windvanes above their heads 

I'm with agro - I like the idea / principle of the faster game - 
Also more like a game of baseball for fast action !

Speaking of which , basball manages to get 7 innings in.
at least they could have two in 15/15/15/15 = i.e.  30/30? (you'd think)  
"and at the bottom of the second we have the underdogs on top" etc. 


PS my boys all played baseball (me too) - it was fun. fast and furious - plenty of action.  But my mate's kids played cricket - he used to read the SMH paper cover to cover three times while the kids stood around in the sun for "n" hours every Saturday morning


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 February 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*

and a disaster last night ( as you say) because the team batting first was out so early (12 overs whatever) - and we only needed 11 to catch em 
half a game !
12/11 whatever - the spectators were robbed. 

PS I enjoyed Gillie's comments with the mike.  
"oops I'm out- as soon as he'd hit it "


----------



## Bushman (2 February 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*



2020hindsight said:


> IMO More fitting for the available time for pressure living 21st centurians than the 5 day tests from some bygone days of the East India Company on the green with the servants peddling the windvanes above their heads




Each to their own as with everything in life. 

Test cricket will always be the pure form of the game for me. But life is fast paced these days and concentration spans are shorter so 20/20 will be here to stay. 

Two innings of 15 overs is a great idea. Cuts down the slogging and improves the skill level.

Just get rid off the variety show entertainment. Stick to dunking a drunk fan in a vat of water.


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 February 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*



Bushman said:


> Each to their own as with everything in life. Test cricket will always be the pure form of the game for me.




fair enough mate 
I guess I enjoy tests as well - but noway can anyone reasonably sitdown for 5 days to watch it.  - unless they summarise the highlights in 30 mins per day I guess.


----------



## Kauri (2 February 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*

originally test matches were played until one team won... then it became a set time... then we had one day cricket..... then we had 20/20... next what will it be 5/5 ???
NOT Cheering
..................Kauri


----------



## copper_hot (7 February 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*

You guys following the one dayers?

india got robbed first two games in brissy, pity...


----------



## doctorj (7 February 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*



copper_hot said:


> You guys following the one dayers?
> 
> india got robbed first two games in brissy, pity...



Yea pity 

Would have loved to see the Sri Lankans bat. Personally, I think India were lucky to escape the first two games without a loss.


----------



## Santob (7 February 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*



Kauri said:


> originally test matches were played until one team won... then it became a set time... then we had one day cricket..... then we had 20/20... next what will it be 5/5 ???
> NOT Cheering
> ..................Kauri




Judging by the result of the single T20 match, the answer is obvious - the game takes too long.


----------



## nioka (7 February 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*



copper_hot said:


> You guys following the one dayers?
> 
> india got robbed first two games in brissy, pity...



 The only thing they were robbed of was match practice. I rather think it was a case of saved by the rain. I do agree though that they are a good team and do have a chance, more so now that they avoided a defeat in their first match by being saved by the rain.


----------



## Aussiejeff (7 February 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*

Tomorrows game could also be in doubt...

Forecast in Sydney is for overcast, with morning and evening showers. After the 140mm or drenching that has fallen in Sydney the past couple of days, I'd say the ground might be a tad "squidgy". 

Looks like it could be "Bad Weather" *3* vs "Cricketers" *0* !!

Better make the next series all indoors at the Melbourne Tennis Centre with the roof closed! LOL


AJ


----------



## tech/a (7 February 2008)

*Re: Australia vs India - Why India WILL WIN*

Ah

Sunny Adelaide.
Never a problem here.
We even send it over the Melbourne like everything else.
Backwaters great for staying un noticed.


----------

